# From Brazil



## David Novoa

My name is David Novoa, and I live in Manaus, Amazonas, Brazil. I have been initiated in 2002 - Grande Loja Maçônica do Amazonas (GLOMAM), a brazilian regular Grand Lodge. Past Master of GBLS "Rio Solimões" Nº 24 and ARLS "Liberdade e Progresso" Nº 43. AASR 33rd Degree.


----------



## Mike Martin

David Novoa said:


> My name is David Novoa, and I live in Manaus, Amazonas, Brazil. I have been initiated in 2002 - Grande Loja Maçônica do Amazonas (GLOMAM), a brazilian regular Grand Lodge. Past Master of GBLS "Rio Solimões" Nº 24 and ARLS "Liberdade e Progresso" Nº 43. AASR 33rd Degree.


Welcome, sadly your Grand Lodge does not appear to be recognised by mine  .


----------



## David Novoa

Bro. Mike, our Grand Lodge is on the "List of Lodges". We do have recognition treatise with all of the US Grand Lodges... Are you sure of that? Our Grand Lodge is the most antique in Brazil, and was founded in September 22nd 1904 - our Lodge #1 was founded in 1872 (and used to be a part of Grande Oriente do Brasil, founded in 1822 - but only till 1927).

Our AASR Supreme Council is recognized by the AASR SC SJ & NJ in US...


----------



## David Novoa

Mike.. Where do you live? Great Britain?


----------



## Mike Martin

Hi David,
I am a member of a Lodge under the United Grand Lodge of England and other than our own District Grand Lodge in Brazil we recognise several others but the one you listed above is not on the list published in our Year Book.

The list is: The Grand Orient of Brazil, the Grand Lodge of the State of Espirito Santo, the Grand Lodge of the State of Mato Grosso Do Sul, the Grand Lodge of the State of Rio de Janeiro and the Grand Lodge of Sao Paulo


----------



## David Novoa

Bro. Mike, Grand Lodge of Amazonas is a member of CMSB - the same masonic organization of the brazilian Grand Lodges you have listed. Unfortunately, there are only four brazilian Grand Lodges recognised by UGLE (Grande Oriente is a different masonic body). I believe it's a matter of time


----------



## Mike Martin

Hi David,
I have copied the list directly from my own copy of the UGLE Masonic Yearbook 2013/14, this book is published by the UGLE each year and so I can confidently tell you that the list I have supplied identifies the foreign Grand Lodges that the UGLE recognises in Brazil.

If you feel there is an error or oversight your Grand Secretary should contact our District Grand Lodge of South America Northern Division, its details can be found here: http://www.ugle.org.uk/about/districts-groups

The UGLE does not recognise associations of Grand Lodges but each Grand Lodge itself.


----------



## David Novoa

I read that list... It's sad, but it's true. :-(


----------



## Mike Martin

AmigoKZ said:


> Hi, Mr. Mike!
> Excuse me, is it possible that -- Mr.Tony Blair is a Freemason?
> He definitely must be! Such charming and clever guy!


No Tony Blair is not a Freemason.


----------



## Warrior1256

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Mike Martin

AmigoKZ said:


> Are you sure?


100% Certain. There is no chance of a mistake.


----------



## Brother JC

AmigoKZ said:


> He definitely must be! Such charming and clever guy!


"Charming and clever" have nothing to do with Freemasonry (though many of us are  ).


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

Welcome to the community here!


----------

